# klein quantum race - is it worth keeping?



## golfernut78

i bought a used quantum race in february to get back on the bike because my 91' bridgestone rb-3 was just in too bad shape, and too small for me. i got it just to occasionally go out and ride when i am not mountain biking. here i am 4 months later, and have put 700+ miles on it since i got it - i've been riding a lot and its been raining a lot so the mountain bike trails have been closed. i've gotten the road bike desire back in me and i am not wondering if i would be better off fixing up/making improvements to the klein or buying something new?

here is what the klein is:
- klein quantum race (believe 2000 based on white/silver color)
- mavic helium wheels (believe they were rebuilt because they have aero rims on them)
- ultegra derailleurs
- ultegra crankset w/ 53/38 (i got these used and added it)
- 105 9-speed shifter/brake levers
- ultegra front brake, dura ace rear brake

everything is running good on it, except the bottom bracket has come lose on me twice (shop says the bottom bracket is in good shape).

what i am considering is upgrading to 10 speed and going to a compact crankset so:
- shifter/brake levers (thinking ultegra, but could go 105)
- crankset (thinking shimano r600 which i think is between 105 and ultegra - not sure, want it to be a hollowtech II spindle type though)
- front derailleur (again, 105 or ultegra)

i think i can still use the 9 speed ultegra rear derailleur for the 10 speed.

the other option is a new bike, which i have been looking at:
- trek madone 5.1/5.2
- specialized tarmac expert compact
- specialized roubaix expert
- cannondale synapse carbon 3
- cannondale six carbon 3

however, i've looked at a few of these bikes, and just lifting them in the shop, they don't feel any lighter than what i currently have (weighting my bike myself it came out to 18.6 lbs)

so what do you think? i don't plan on racing, just doing rides, long rides, but the racing geometry doesn't bother me either.


----------



## Ride-Fly

I would keep it if it were me. Did you get a good price on it? That Klein is one of the last Chehalis, Washington made Kleins before they moved production to the Trek factory in Waterloo, WI. I have the same bike (the frame is toast due to bike meeting garage and the result is a flared headtube-relegated to Cyclops Magneto trainer duties now.) I would upgrade the components to Veloce or Centaur 10 speed throughout. You can find some deals on used Campy 10 speed groups on ebay. Some UK sites have '08 Veloce for less than $500. For an all aluminum frame, that was one smooooooth ride! And the stiffest frame that I've ever ridden.


----------



## palu

Going carbon would be better as far as the ride goes. I also have a 1999 Klein Quantum Race and the ride is a bit harsh. But I don't mind it and ride it all the time. I still have the original 9-sp Ultegra group (although mine came with Ultegra brifters) and it works just fine for me. I see no need to go to 10-sp.

The race-oriented aluminum frame might be a little too harsh for your longer rides. So if you would rather have a more compliant ride, go for a new bike. If not, the Klein is a wonderful bike. Wish Trek would've kept them.


----------



## golfernut78

i am real happy with the bike, but admit it was bought as a cheap option. not sure i would really gain anything over a new frame. the ride feels good to me. i know a carbon frame would be softer, but is it worth it? weight wise, it seems like i am doing pretty good with this bike as is. just wanted some opinions

palu - i'm only thinking of going 10 speed because the rear shifter sticks and i want to re gear the bike by going with a compact crank (50/34) and then getting an 11-25 which is only available in a 10 speed.


----------



## palu

If your rear shifter sticks, clean it out with some WD-40. If you google "cleaning STI shifter" or something like that, it will show you how to do this. Mine started sticking, too. I just got a can of WD40, sprayed the crud out of it (little less than 1/2 can) and it's working fine now. I guess if they still stick, you could go 10sp.

Also, you might have bought it as a cheap option, but these Kleins were $2000 back in the day (which means about $2600 in today's dollars). Not sure why yours came with 105 brifters as they're spec'd out with Ultegra's (could've been the last owner trashed the Ultegras and went with a cheaper replacement option). They're very nice bikes and I still love the frame paint job.

And I'd hold off on the compact cranks. I live in the rockies with plenty of hills and do fine. And I have no muscle in my legs, either (chicken leg syndrome). I think you'll get used to it. It was a little hard for me at first, but now I wouldn't want to go any lower.

Ride safe.


----------



## golfernut78

don't get me wrong, i am not saying the klein is cheap, and for $500 i got a steal on it, but i am riding a lot more than i planned on riding. so much that with a new bike i would also get a proper fitting done. i do like the ride a lot. i'm pretty sure the previous owner did some work on it as it had a few 105 parts on it (shifter/brake levers and crank - which i replaced with a ultegra crank) and the helium wheelset has a cxp33 rim for the rear wheel.

my interest in the compact is that i feel like i would have much more usable gears, and a tighter cluster. with a 50/34 i could go with a 11-23 and match my easiest gear and hardest gear and if it were something with a lot of climbing (my weakness) i could throw a 11-25 on there.

as for the shifter - are you sure about the wd-40? i googled it and the sites i found say DO NOT USE WD-40:

http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/strategies/how-to-clean-shimano-sti-shifters-and-brake-levers/


----------



## palu

I, as well as others, have not had problems with the gunk build up using WD-40. I guess to be safe, you CAN use the other degreasers mentioned in that link. But I figure if it does gunk up again, spray away. WD-40 is cheap and plentiful. But be sure to lube it up again after the flush. Like I said, I haven't had a problem since I did this few months ago.

Also, there is no reason that you can't go in to get a fitting done on the Klein. My LBS charges $50 - $100.


----------



## golfernut78

i guess i am just nervous since i did that with a set of rapidfire shifters back in the day. that was just before i made the switch to grip shift - yeah, the wd-40 didn't work out too well with the shifters. i'll tinker with it this weekend

yeah, i can do the fitting with the klein, but honestly, i'm not sure the bike is the right size for me - although it feels good, maybe a slightly longer stem because i do feel a little cramped in the drops.


----------



## Ride-Fly

golfernut78 said:


> i guess i am just nervous since i did that with a set of rapidfire shifters back in the day. that was just before i made the switch to grip shift - yeah, the wd-40 didn't work out too well with the shifters. i'll tinker with it this weekend
> 
> yeah, i can do the fitting with the klein, but honestly, i'm not sure the bike is the right size for me - although it feels good, maybe a slightly longer stem because i do feel a little cramped in the drops.


Like Palu said, use WD-40 to clean the gunk out. Then, let it dry completely and spray a good lube on the pins, rollers, joints, metal-to-metal moving parts. I had a problem with my XTR shifter and the shop guy WD-40'ed it. Then he re-packed what he could get at with grease and it was as good as new. I just did this same technique to all my old DA9 parts. Don't know if it worked because I haven't put the parts on a bike to check it out. But dang, it looks shiny and new (with a few scratches that is!)

Keep the Klein-that is my vote. The White Cloud color is awesome. I also love Sunburst Orange that Palu has.


----------



## Dinosaur

I had a '99 Quantum Race. Loved it. It was too large for me and I went with a Colnago MXL. I gave the Klein to a kid who used to race and he sold it to his dad for $200 (which irked me). I don't know if they still have it. The only problem I had was with the Rolf VC wheels and the component group (was getting old). Great frame. Although my new bike is carbon (still have the MXL) I don't think I would go back to aluminum now that Klein is out of the picture.


----------



## fast ferd

I borrowed a Klein (Quantum Pro?) for a group ride while traveling out-of-town. For an aluminum frame, I really liked the ride and handling. Didn't seem harsh to me at all, and we covered about fifty miles on some roughish roads.

My kidneys start aching when I recall the ride characteristics of some other aluminum frames I've owned or borrowed.


----------



## vandalbob

*That's a great bike*

keep it if it makes you happy, it fits, and if you want to ride it. If you go with a different/newer bike keep the Klein as a spare. You can NEVER have too many bikes.


----------



## bloomboy

Time to revive an old thread, I am in the same situation, I was going to go all out and buy a new 2011 road bike, my first one, then this Klein came along..
How can I tell if its one of the more desirable Washington made Kleins?
Thanks BB


----------



## Ride-Fly

bloomboy said:


> Time to revive an old thread, I am in the same situation, I was going to go all out and buy a new 2011 road bike, my first one, then this Klein came along..
> How can I tell if its one of the more desirable Washington made Kleins?
> Thanks BB


There should be a sticker or thin metal (AL) plate that states "Made in Chehalis, WA". Get your new 2011 bike AND keep the Klein too! It's a rocket ship!


----------



## bloomboy

Hey Ride-Fly
Yeah I am looking forward to the good weather and open roads with this one!
A sticker like this by any chance??


----------



## Ride-Fly

bloomboy said:


> A sticker like this by any chance??


HMMMM, I don't know. That looks fake to me. Like someone from the Waterloo factory would put on a bike to deceive the public. 

Actually, I could tell from looking at the first pic (I am seeing it for the first time since the pic was blocked on my work computer) that it was a Chehalis made Klein. It looks like it's in great condition!! What color is that? Enjoy!


----------



## bloomboy

Ride-Fly said:


> HMMMM, I don't know. That looks fake to me. Like someone from the Waterloo factory would put on a bike to deceive the public.


You had me going for a second then!
Its a metallic blue - deep blues and silvers depending on the way the sun hits it Nice!


----------



## roadboy

keep an eye on the BB, if that keeps coming loose you could really damage the frame. Also a correctly installed BB should never come loose. If your installing the BB, you need to do it better, if your shop is installing the BB and it keeps coming loose, then you need a new mechanic. If you run it loose the cups will ruin the threads inside the frame. Just an observation


----------



## Dinosaur

It might be a 2001 model, judging from the paint scheme (big sky blue). Klein started using Rolf wheel in 1999. Klein moved their production to Wisconsin in 2002.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad

Gary Klein = Keeper.
Trek produced = just a bike

Real nice race tuned alu tubes. Worthy of the best components and wheels. You say it fits, then make the best of it and be proud.


----------



## Orange utopia

bloomboy said:


> Time to revive an old thread, I am in the same situation, I was going to go all out and buy a new 2011 road bike, my first one, then this Klein came along..
> How can I tell if its one of the more desirable Washington made Kleins?
> Thanks BB


I know I am late to the game but this is a 1999 Klein quantum. I. Now because I have the same bike only I have upgraded mine to 9 speed Ultegra with a compact crank. I also put some Rolf vector comps on when someone gave them to me several years ago.


----------



## odyofael

Another old thread worth reviving. Here is my 99 Quantum Race/ full Campy Carbon 10 speed/ Cane Creek wheels. I ride it four, if possible, five 20 mile rides every week as my exercise. Stiff, responsive and and you get a lot of compliments.


----------



## ClancyO

Not sure why you guys insist on riding these old washington made aluminum Kleins.. Seriously. You should get rid of them. Like sell me one.. 

/sarcasm off

From what I've read, these were way ahead of their time. I'd love to have one to build up as a backup bike. And it would look nice hanging next to my Klein Attitude comp hardtail mtb.


----------



## odyofael

ClancyO said:


> Not sure why you guys insist on riding these old washington made aluminum Kleins.. Seriously. You should get rid of them. Like sell me one..
> 
> /sarcasm off
> 
> From what I've read, these were way ahead of their time. I'd love to have one to build up as a backup bike. And it would look nice hanging next to my Klein Attitude comp hardtail mtb.


I sold this frame =(...and got me a 2001 Quantum PRO, made in Chehalis, WA! =) Pics to be posted tomorrow.


----------



## SantaCruz

Keep the same avatar


----------



## silkroad

odyofael said:


> I sold this frame =(...and got me a 2001 Quantum PRO, made in Chehalis, WA! =) Pics to be posted tomorrow.


 still waiting....


----------



## odyofael

silkroad said:


> still waiting....


It's on it's way! Up and away.


----------



## oldguyonwheels

Bought mine on E Bay 7 years ago whilst living in UK.
Stuck 11/34 cassette with a shimano XT mountain bike derailleur on the on the rear.to
Ride the Etape du Tour in the Alps in '06 (check it out), road it, and completed.
Never went back to my Ultegra, still in the basement.
During the past 5 years, I have looked at 50+ bikes considering an upgrade, but always end up back in the saddle of my Quantum Race.
I smile to myself as I pass younger, fitter riders, on their expensive machines going up, drop onto my 11 and hold the line on the decent, and take my turn at the front on the flats.
Riders don't really pay a lot of notice to the bike or the set up as we cruise along, but when we stop... mmmmm you should see the looks.
The only thing I was forced to replace on the bike was my Rolf wheels when someone decided to drive over me at a stop light. I REALLY regret not having waited for a set of Rolfs I liked them a whle lot more than my new Mavic Ksyrum ESs. I miss that lovely Clik, click, click which made the bike's high end performance seem even more of an anomoly.
If your frame, forks, drive train and head set are in good nick, you have one of the fastest, stiffest most conforable, most surefooted road bikes ever built... For a fraction of waht you will pend for its equal.
Don't change that bike!


----------



## BLD25

Again reviving an old thread, but this Klein intrigues me. I found a quantum race near me for sale for $900. He said it is a mid 90's frame, but I can't tell. It looks to be bluish-green. He has a full 09 Force group on it with Mavic Ksyrium SSC wheels. Is this a great deal? I just think that spending that much money on a 13year old bike would be crazy even if the parts are worth it, but with a little research, it seems that people think the frame is good too?


----------



## viciouscycle

odyofael said:


> Another old thread worth reviving. Here is my 99 Quantum Race/ full Campy Carbon 10 speed/ Cane Creek wheels. I ride it four, if possible, five 20 mile rides every week as my exercise. Stiff, responsive and and you get a lot of compliments.



Bring the Attitude out front and CENTER, :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I have a 92 Attitude in Sunburst, ordered it with full XTR and Rockshocks Mag 20's, Klein painted the forks to match the frame. I still have it, converted to a SS and new forks but I ride it weekly on our local trails. Love that bike.


----------



## CycoBob

oldguyonwheels said:


> If your frame, forks, drive train and head set are in good nick, you have one of the fastest, stiffest most conforable, most surefooted road bikes ever built... For a fraction of waht you will pend for its equal.
> Don't change that bike!


My thoughts exactly! 

Sounds like Golfernut may just have been looking for affirmation to get a new bike; and nothing wrong with that- but it would seem to be a waste of money, to me, as these Kleins are BEAUTIFUL bikes, and you'd probably have to spend a fortune to get anything like them today.


----------



## steelblue

Kleins are worth keeping. I got this frame for $200 on Ebay a few years back, built it with parts from my parts bin. Total cost was around $600.










My other kleins.


----------



## OldZaskar

I almost sold my old Klein when I bought my new Scott Addict. Just an old triple, RSX components... then it hit me - Single Speed! It's a 1996 and the frame still looks like it was dipped in molten lipstick.


----------



## BLD25

Just picked up a 98 klein quantum race with Sram Force and Mavic SSC SL wheels(mid 2000s) for $900, and I am blown away by it. It is so smooth, agile, etc, and it is really nice. Not a big fan of the green/purple fade and may get it painted, but man it is a fantastic bike.


----------



## Chris Teifke

I always liked these bikes, Kleins had the coolest paint jobs. Keeper!


----------



## BLD25

Here is the one I picked up. It is a really nice riding bike!


----------



## BLD25

CycoBob said:


> I'm envious, BLD25!
> 
> You know, I think Klein is responsible for me getting into cycling, even though I've never owned one. Every time I'd see that green one hanging on Seinfeld's wall, I would always start thinking about bikes, and wishing they would have made an episode involving that bike. (Any Seinfeld fans here could picture the possible scenarios: Jerry plans to ride a century; George figures out a way to cheat; Kramer tries to ride a fixie and makes a disaster out of it- all prompted by Elaine dating a racer..... Darn, I missed my calling!)


haha, that would have been great!


----------



## BLD25

here it is with some other black rims. I think I will probably take the stickers off, but I am undecided. I initially didn't like the colors of the Klein, but it is growing on me.


----------



## config

Here's its big brother Quantum Pro klein.quantum 2012 movie - YouTube


----------



## WAKlein

Thought I would chime in on this old thread. I have a beautiful 2K Chehalis made Quantum Race, which I bought new and absolutely love! It is almost all stock with a ton of miles, but you would never know it. At the ripe old age of 42 I have been thinking about converting to a compact crank set, but wanted to get some feedback. I mainly ride for fitness and do some endurance events. Also, if I were to convert, any suggestions on what to be looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## bradkay

WAKlein said:


> Thought I would chime in on this old thread. I have a beautiful 2K Chehalis made Quantum Race, which I bought new and absolutely love! It is almost all stock with a ton of miles, but you would never know it. At the ripe old age of 42 I have been thinking about converting to a compact crank set, but wanted to get some feedback. I mainly ride for fitness and do some endurance events. Also, if I were to convert, any suggestions on what to be looking at?
> 
> Thanks!


Phil Wood sells adapters that will allow you to use new BBs in the old Klein frames, so go visit their website to see what you can do.


----------



## WAKlein

Great! Thank you for the tip.



bradkay said:


> Phil Wood sells adapters that will allow you to use new BBs in the old Klein frames, so go visit their website to see what you can do.


----------



## bradkay

Here is my 2003 Klein Q-Carbon Race, a compact framed bike that unfortunately was not built in Chehalis. Because of that there are a couple of tiny flaws in the paint on the top tube and the welds aren't quite as pretty but the bike gives a very sweet ride...


----------



## OldZaskar

Gotta post up with a current pic of my '96 Klein. Paint still looks like the day I took it out of the box.


----------



## Agent319

This is my 1981 Klein Performance I bought for $175. 
It was sadly stripped of it's paint which really devalues the bike but I repainted it myself. Everything is original. I decided to keep it all original after riding it for a while. Then I purchased another bike so I could have an updated drivetrain. I then hung the Klein on the wall in my man cave as it was to awesome to sell.


----------



## docsk68

I have a purple one I purchased new in 1990. It has the 126 rear hub and a pressed in BB. I just built it back up to use as a foul weather bike.


----------

